# ordering supplies....



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone point me towards a good spot to order nutes, cubes, and pellets? I am *attempting* to build my first ebb and flow system.. help?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

i personally like 4hydroponics.com or hydrowarehouse.com


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

i heard from Timmy that  horticulturesource.com is a good site,but i think hydrowarehouse has the best deals (i.m.o.)


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks! Im a little intimidated by all of this hydro business to be honest... 
so any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.. 
as far as nutes...what would be the easiest bet...three parts? im lost.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

if you want a dependable 3 part nute.i highly recommend ionic grow/bloom/boost.its actually pretty cheap also,but i.m.o. that hands down most reliable product for people new to growing a certain way.i used mg for 5 yrs,changed to ionic a while back,and my next grow will be with the bc techniflora recipe for success..time will tell how that goes...but yeah dude,IONICS GREAT,IT DOESNT EFFECT YOUR PH LEVEL EITHER.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2008)

ALSO: I plan on using clones with minimal veg time..so as far as starter cubes and all...wont they fit right into a 4" cube once ready to flower?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> if you want a dependable 3 part nute.i highly recommend ionic grow/bloom/boost.its actually pretty cheap also,but i.m.o. that hands down most reliable product for people new to growing a certain way.i used mg for 5 yrs,changed to ionic a while back,and my next grow will be with the bc techniflora recipe for success..time will tell how that goes...but yeah dude,IONICS GREAT,IT DOESNT EFFECT YOUR PH LEVEL EITHER.


 
oh nice.. the price is right! so I will need the ionic grow,boost and bloom.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

yea dude,you can use the 4 inch cubes,ive even seen people order slabs,and theyd put the 4inch cubes right on the slab.i have to order 50 of em next week from the warehouse.they have hands down the best deals on cubes


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

yessirr



			
				TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> oh nice.. the price is right! so I will need the ionic grow,boost and bloom.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

they sell some pretty cheap ph up and ph down on that site also


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 15, 2008)

Well thanks alot for helping bro, man this stuff adds up! But hopefully the end result will make it all worth it. Ive had my nose to the screen for weeks now researching different methods and Im still a little confused,..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

id suggest contacting timmyjg6 if your confused on it,he's pretty well educated.hes helped me out alot.he started his own thread,just for helping condused people =) -later man


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a good friend of mine that still owns a Hydroponic shop in cali and he'll ship to wherever you want the prices are great ...www.Valleygardensolutions.com check it out


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 15, 2008)

supplies... hmmm here my supplies that save lot money in ur pocket,  go to fishing   catch some of fish, when u cleaning these fishes, be sure to carve these fish eyes out, pack in the zipbag freezer bag,  get lot as u can, get bat guano real poo   same size of rat s poo pest poo whatever ya called it, its guanos!!,  both bags seprated put in frezer,  get soils that worms lives in it, like worm casting,  peat moss, pertile,  get some cheap plastic pots to get ready, also get dixie cups, or foam cups to start with,  fresh water too,  what else u need? I believe thats all I need to grow with..  save me hundreds even to 1000 in my pocket and blew to gasoline  jeez


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 15, 2008)

tip 1:   order enough hydroton.  paying to ship another heavy big bag of 
hydroton sucks.

tip 2:  use a table with wheels if you can.  being able to roll your system
around is priceless.

tip 3:  imo go with General Hydroponic 3 part flora series.  and using 
HID lights. Go full strength from the get go.  If using Flos.. Full strength is
at 800ppm.  Doing so.. you dont have to chase the PH.

goodluck


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 16, 2008)

okay..after I learned that shipping would be $60+ (hydrowarehouse.com) I looked further and found a hydro-shop about 120 miles away... I had no idea, but im sure glad I found it!
I plan to make the trip this next week..the prices are a little more..but it"ll still be cheaper than if I paid shipping(despite gas money) and I get to physically shop

Anyone ever used General Hydroponics Brand nutes? they're cheap...but if it's like most things "you get what you pay for" Is that what you're talkin about MrPuffAlot? This place carries General Hydro product for dirt cheap..(no pun) haha I cant wait...


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 16, 2008)

i can't really say others are good or bad, because I have never used it.

but imo, all that matters is growing a plant to its max potential.
if you can achieve it with cheaper nutes, why not?
Dont get sucked into all the marketing hype to milk you for your money.

+ general hydroponics from what i understand, are the ones that started
this whole hydro thing.

dont need additives either.  they are nothing more than watered down mollassas.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

that works too,i mean,if you have a place cheaper that wouldnt cost more than 60 dollars in gas to get to..then why not.i love goin to hydroponic shops.i can spend hours in em.have fun bro,glad to see you have a gameplan


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 16, 2008)

I will and thanks again, I think i've got a grasp on the concept now,
Im working on a giant flower cab with the help of my bro who (lucky 4 me) is a cabinet builder.. it"s 1/2 done..Ive been taking progress pix and will post a new thread soon of the build, and a new journal w/ hydro soon...

*?: How do you figure the proper res size? gal per plant? cant find info...*


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 17, 2008)

what ever the volume of water to fill your trays filled with your media X 3

bigger the better, makes system more stable and less maintence.

Goodluck


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 21, 2008)

so whats this ppm business about? Do I really have to have a ppm meter too?
The Ph meter Im getting is expensive enough...

Another thing..my spot is 22"x 44" I figure I can cram 6 clones in there w/ minimal veg time and be okay? That is if I can find a tray that'll fit..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 26, 2008)

*Ok..just got in from the hydro store...broke. haha I loaded up on all the essentials, got a sweet tray that measures 2'x4'x7" How many clones could I flower in there? six or eight?

I went with the three part Ionic brand..got ph up and down, Ph meter, hydroton, rockwool starters and 4" cubes, Eco Brand pump and fittings...Mylar film, flanges, timers...onlything im missing(i hope) is a ppm meter...

Oh and They didnt have glass to fit my hood which I really need) any Ideas?
Ganna start constructing tommorow... ANYBODY?*


----------



## POTUS (Jul 27, 2008)

Yo! TN, you have a plan in mind.

Without a photo of the equipment you've gathered and the area you intend to use it in, I can't really advise you on how to best use it.

I'll watch and see what you have in mind. Then, if I can offer any advice, I will.

Good luck!


----------

